# Motorhome exterior covers/ covering



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

When I get my brand new shiny mortohome next year I want to look after the exterior and particularly the roof and wondered about buying the complete cover for it or building a pagola with open sides over it where it will stand in my garden. Is is not advisable to cover the vehicle completely when not in use ? Any suggestions please ?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

duds said:


> When I get my brand new shiny mortohome next year I want to look after the exterior and particularly the roof and wondered about buying the complete cover for it or building a pagola with open sides over it where it will stand in my garden. Is is not advisable to cover the vehicle completely when not in use ? Any suggestions please ?


There are some good motorhome covers about, we do a F iamma one at £39 odd plus courier delivery but cover any side (plastic) windows with cling film first to avoid any chance of scratching.

Regards


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Johns Cross for that help but I wondered if a cover actually does more damage to the GRP. It will flap in the wind and may cause scratching not only to windows particularily a half top cover as you suggest I consider. It is also a bind to fit on as I know form my car cover which gets wet or damp, heavy and grimmy from the elements. Are there any reasonable priced carports/ structured cover/ canopy that would fit a M/H and with open sides ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

duds said:


> Are there any reasonable priced carports/ structured cover/ canopy that would fit a M/H and with open sides ?


Build your own, it's dead easy, but beware of building regs or local planning problems if it's in front of the house.

I wouldn't use a cover for two main reasons, part of which you have already identified.

1) Over time the GRP and windows will be rubbed, and even if they are not actually scratched, the surface will be dulled in places where the wind makes the cover rub. Cling film would protect the windows, but I certainly haven't got the patience to bother with that.

2) During the winter if you don't use the truck (and pray, why not?) it will benefit enormously from a 10 mile run every month at least, and preferably a bit more often than that. Imagine removing the clingfilm and a soggy and decidedly mucky cover every time, then putting it all back on after the run. I'm sure some folk do, but I ain't one of them! :roll:

One final thought. Do fulltimers cover their vans during the winter? Admittedly they are kept warm most of the time, but a small oil-filled radiator will do that quite cheaply on your drive if you want to bother.

Only my opinion of course, but hope it helps.

P.S. Have a search through the topics. This one has been aired at least twice in recent months.


----------

